# New calf, mama not producing much milk



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
My first calf heifer had her baby on Monday - 5 days ago. I was worried about her calving because she is a bit small. While her udder was getting puffy, it never became full and hard prior to calving. I was surprised to find baby Stella up and walking around Monday morning.

Nagila is a good mom, but I dont think she is producing enough milk for a number of reasons:
1. like I said, her udder never became full and hard with teats splayed out. I felt her udder the night before she calved and it was puffy but soft.
2. After she calved I squeezed all 4 teats and was able to get milk out, but not a thick heavy stream or anything.
3. With all my other calves it was rare that I saw them nurse for the first few days unless I waited around and watched for it. With Stella, everytime I go into the pasture she is nursing. She will stop and lay down for a few minutes, then get back up and nurse some more.

My question is how do I tell if she is getting enough nourishment? She looks a bit sunken in, but most newborns do. She is not bawling or otherwise indicating that she is starving. She has gained strength and coordination since monday. 

Here are some photos, please let me know if I should try to supplement her with a bottle.
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

What a beautiful pair! I understand your concern with this young first-calf heifer, and I wish I had an answer. I have heard (and seen) that the size of cows' udders don't always indicate their ability to feed their calves. It may be that what she's offering is marginal, just enough to keep the calf going? I don't know. If the calf is energetic and playful (by 5 days of age, she certainly should be, unless it's outrageously hot there), then I wouldn't be too concerned. If she's not running around, perhaps a call to your vet (or a vet visit) might relieve your worry? Maybe some others here will have a better response than I do.

Here's some info on fescue-related agalactia:
http://animalscience.ag.utk.edu/beef/pdf/agalactiainfallcalvingcows-wwg.pdf

Edited to add: weigh the calf every couple of days to get a better grasp of her intake?


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

The cow, the udders, the calf, and the grass all look dandy to me. I wouldn't intervene unless the calf becomes weak. (I define 'weak' as 'easy to catch'. Does not apply to 1 day olds.)


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks G and Abe. This morning she was rip racing around the pasture so I guess she has plenty of energy. I will just keep an eye on her at this point and make sure her energy level stays up.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Glad to hear it! I've always believed that if they are playful and feel good, they must be doing okay. Curious, how old is the mama? Breed?


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Nagila is a 20 month old angus. She has had various issues since birth which is why I was concerned. When she was born, she had a crazy head tilt thing that she would do. It did improve as she aged but it's still there. She also has some lung issues - vet says some scarring. So she breathes heavy and gurgles sometimes when she moos. This summer the flies were really bad and her teats were all scabbed over. I have been putting cream on them for months now - and she is great about standing there and letting me touch her. That is why I didnt think the calf was that close because when I put cream on her the night before she wasnt tight at all. So unfortunately for her, once the calf is weaned we will send her to freezer camp. She is a very sweet girl but not one we want to keep in the herd. Plus she is a bit small.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Quite a history...considering all she has been through, she's doing very well! Maybe someone you know needs a pet?


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

I would definately try to supplement her because if she was satisfied she wouldn't be getting up and down all the time and sucking. When she sucks watch her to see if she goes from teat to teat quickly. If she does that, she definately is not getting enough. She may be getting just enough now to get by but as she gets older it may not be enough. Calves can go down hill fast and you just want to make sure she doesn't do that. We have had beef cows for many,many years(husband grew up on a ranch)This year we had a heifer we kept back that didn't have enough milk. She was an AI heifer with good breeding in her background but she still didn't have enough milk. So it does happen. Good luck!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Udder size doesn't always correspond with capacity.....

To me ( not terribly experienced with cows but trying really hard ) your calf seems to be of a decent size/weight for a weekish old.


----------

